# AMD Platform which RAM to buy



## Luke1i1 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Guys

Which out of these two RAM sticks would you reccomend as been more future proof and would perform better in my AMD platform:

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/178935

http://www.oyyy.co.uk/product.php/9...base&utm_campaign=products&CAWELAID=346608191

It doesn't necassary have to be these two exact RAM sticks but i was asking more about thier profile, such as DDR3 1600MHz cl7 and 2133MHz cl9 etc.  If anyone hs any better sugestions please say.

Thanks

Luke


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Feb 14, 2010)

Well, for one thing the AM3 platform doesn't support 2133 MHz RAM. The 2nd thing is that the OCZ is a Triple Channel kit for the Intel X58 platform. I personally think the Dominator GT is a bit pricey for what you get. I would go with the standard CL8 Dominator at 1600 MHz, and save the money. Otherwise, look at the G.Skill Ripjaws kits. Those are amazing for the money.


----------



## Luke1i1 (Feb 14, 2010)

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Well, for one thing the AM3 platform doesn't support 2133 MHz RAM. The 2nd thing is that the OCZ is a Triple Channel kit for the Intel X58 platform. I personally think the Dominator GT is a bit pricey for what you get. I would go with the standard CL8 Dominator at 1600 MHz, and save the money. Otherwise, look at the G.Skill Ripjaws kits. Those are amazing for the money.



ok thanks, i was just going by what the motherboard specs were here:

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/160880

i forgot to mention in last post, which you think would be better in terms of performance and been more future proof ddr3 1600mhz or ddr3 1800mhz?

Thanks


----------



## FATALiiTYz (Feb 14, 2010)

Meh, I wouldn't go for 1800mhz, there isn't really much of a performance increse in terms of real world performance. I second that ethan, look into the G-skill Ripjaw kits. 1333mhz - 1600mhz will be fine.


----------



## Luke1i1 (Feb 14, 2010)

Fatal1tyXx said:


> Meh, I wouldn't go for 1800mhz, there isn't really much of a performance increse in terms of real world performance. I second that ethan, look into the G-skill Ripjaw kits. 1333mhz - 1600mhz will be fine.



what about these as i've read with the ripjaws they are ment for intel you don't get quite the performance when you put them into an AMD platform:

http://www.lambda-tek.com/componentshop/index.pl?prodID=B228855&viewSpec=y&showold=#productTop


----------



## Aastii (Feb 14, 2010)

I would use a decent site for starters. ebuyer is ok but has just about 0 in ways of choice, the only thing going for it is that prices are pretty competative, but their shipping is big.

2x2GB Corsair XMS3 1600MHz: http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/4GB-...)-240-Pin-Non-ECC-Unbuffered-CAS-9-9-9-24-XMP

They took off the same in 1333MHz for some reason, so the best cheap 4GB kit they have on it now is

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/4GB-...(1333MHz)-240-Pin-Unbuffered-CAS-9-9-9-24-DHX

which isn't as good as the first lot put up because speeds are lower, and the £5 extra is deffinately worth it

For a bit cheaper you can have in 1600MHz:

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-042-GS&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=1517

or 

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-022-PA&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=1517

Or in 1333MHz

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-224-CS&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=1516

It is actually the first time I have ever seen stuff cheaper on OcUK than on Scan


----------



## Luke1i1 (Feb 14, 2010)

Aastii said:


> I would use a decent site for starters. ebuyer is ok but has just about 0 in ways of choice, the only thing going for it is that prices are pretty competative, but their shipping is big.
> 
> 2x2GB Corsair XMS3 1600MHz: http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/4GB-...)-240-Pin-Non-ECC-Unbuffered-CAS-9-9-9-24-XMP
> 
> ...



is 1800mhz worth it, i don't mind spending a little extra i just wanted to get the best ram around so i don't have to change it for a long time.


----------



## Luke1i1 (Feb 14, 2010)

Bump..


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Feb 14, 2010)

Aastii said:


> I would use a decent site for starters. ebuyer is ok but has just about 0 in ways of choice, the only thing going for it is that prices are pretty competative, but their shipping is big.
> 
> 2x2GB Corsair XMS3 1600MHz: http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/4GB-...)-240-Pin-Non-ECC-Unbuffered-CAS-9-9-9-24-XMP
> 
> ...


Good lord, the shitty XMS3's are more expensive than Ripjaws? 

I guess this a no brainer. Go with the 1600 MHz 8-8-8-24 G.Skill Ripjaws.


----------



## Luke1i1 (Feb 14, 2010)

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Good lord, the shitty XMS3's are more expensive than Ripjaws?
> 
> I guess this a no brainer. Go with the 1600 MHz 8-8-8-24 G.Skill Ripjaws.



What about these:

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-197-CS&utm_source=froogle

They are specially for AMD platforms.


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Feb 14, 2010)

Nothing wrong with the Dominator. A bit pricey, but good quality stuff.


----------



## Aastii (Feb 14, 2010)

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Good lord, the shitty XMS3's are more expensive than Ripjaws?
> 
> I guess this a no brainer. Go with the 1600 MHz 8-8-8-24 G.Skill Ripjaws.



how are XMS3 shitty? They will do anything you ask of them and stay cool and performance is just about the same as any other memory out there. You won't notice any difference what so ever between the 2 other than benchmarking, which means nothing at all anyway. In real world usage, there will be no noticable difference



Luke1i1 said:


> What about these:
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-197-CS&utm_source=froogle
> 
> They are specially for AMD platforms.



They are good, but I don't think they are worth the extra money tbh


----------



## Rit (Feb 14, 2010)

I went with these bad boys and love'm! :good:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231193


----------



## Aastii (Feb 14, 2010)

Rit said:


> I went with these bad boys and love'm! :good:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231193



In UK, can't shop from newegg because they don't ship outside of US


----------



## El Gappo (Feb 14, 2010)

OMG seriously DO NOT buy that dominator kit. I just got a set thinking they would have elpida IC's and they wouldn't post at cas 6 1600 even with 2.2V  The most expensive mistake I ever made. The bemp support is also a lie. 

This kit is only £20 dearer and will push your imc to the limits, 6-6-5-15-1t-11 is very achievable all the way up to your imc wall usually around 1880mhz  http://www.ebuyer.com/product/173123 Best ram kit you can get apart from the gtx2's so I think the extra £20 is a price worth paying.


----------



## Luke1i1 (Feb 14, 2010)

El Gappo said:


> OMG seriously DO NOT buy that dominator kit. I just got a set thinking they would have elpida IC's and they wouldn't post at cas 6 1600 even with 2.2V  The most expensive mistake I ever made. The bemp support is also a lie.
> 
> This kit is only £20 dearer and will push your imc to the limits, 6-6-5-15-1t-11 is very achievable all the way up to your imc wall usually around 1880mhz  http://www.ebuyer.com/product/173123 Best ram kit you can get apart from the gtx2's so I think the extra £20 is a price worth paying.



will my motherboard 790fx-gd70 work with this ram though as it says 1800MHz(o.c) or 2133MHz(o.c) not 2000MHz(o.c)

Also when i alter the fsb to acheive the right ram speed do i need to set the timings for the ram also or does the motherboard do this automatically?

Thanks


----------



## El Gappo (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes yes and yes. You should change the divider to begin with, should have options for 1055 1333 1600 and 1800 without fiddling with the fsb, you will need to set the timings automatically because they will boot at 1333 1.5v cas 9 which is never good


----------



## Luke1i1 (Feb 14, 2010)

El Gappo said:


> Yes yes and yes. You should change the divider to begin with, should have options for 1055 1333 1600 and 1800 without fiddling with the fsb, you will need to set the timings automatically because they will boot at 1333 1.5v cas 9 which is never good



wheres the divider, i presume in the bios but all i have that alters the ram speed is the fsb and fsb/ratio or somthing like that which i've read is best to be left on 1:1?


----------



## El Gappo (Feb 14, 2010)

Nonsense. I don't know where people get this 1:1 rubbish from. 
it will be the 1:4 divider you want for 1600 the you can push up the fsb to achieve a higher speed 





 like so


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Feb 14, 2010)

Aastii said:


> how are XMS3 shitty? They will do anything you ask of them and stay cool and performance is just about the same as any other memory out there. You won't notice any difference what so ever between the 2 other than benchmarking, which means nothing at all anyway. In real world usage, there will be no noticable difference


The reliability is the problem. The low end Corsairs have never been great in terms of reliability. I'd take the Ripjaw's over that any day.


----------



## Luke1i1 (Feb 14, 2010)

El Gappo said:


> Nonsense. I don't know where people get this 1:1 rubbish from.
> it will be the 1:4 divider you want for 1600 the you can push up the fsb to achieve a higher speed
> 
> 
> ...



lol, ok thanks for the help.  I've bought the ram you reccomended now so it should be here tomorrow all being well it will be set up then.

Thanks

Luke


----------



## El Gappo (Feb 14, 2010)

Wouldn't count on it, I'm still waiting for mine and I ordered it friday lol. But have fun with it  It will kick ass.


----------



## Luke1i1 (Feb 14, 2010)

Do you think it will work as good in my AMD rig as it would in an intel rig as it does say specially designed for intel, i was just wondering if it will work as good?


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Feb 14, 2010)

The only RAM that is specially designed for Intel technology is triple-channel RAM.  Motherboards that are compatible with Advanced Micro Devices only support dual-channel or single-channel memory.  

You could put triple-channel memory into an AMD motherboard but it would only run the RAM in single-channel mode.  It is therefore pointless to buy triple-channel memory for AMD motherboards. 

If RAM is not triple-channel it works just as well either with Intel or AMD processors.  I hope that answers your question.


----------



## Luke1i1 (Feb 14, 2010)

2048Megabytes said:


> The only RAM that is specially designed for Intel technology is triple-channel RAM.  Motherboards that are compatible with Advanced Micro Devices only support dual-channel or single-channel memory.
> 
> You could put triple-channel memory into an AMD motherboard but it would only run the RAM in single-channel mode.  It is therefore pointless to buy triple-channel memory for AMD motherboards.
> 
> If RAM is not triple-channel it works just as well either with Intel or AMD processors.  I hope that answers your question.



Thanks, that does anwser my question.  The RAM i bought was this:

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/173123

it's sold as 2 sticks but as it said for intel i5 i wanted to make sure it was going to be just as good in terms of performance in an AMD rig as well as Intel rigs.


----------



## El Gappo (Feb 15, 2010)

2048Megabytes said:


> The only RAM that is specially designed for Intel technology is triple-channel RAM.  Motherboards that are compatible with Advanced Micro Devices only support dual-channel or single-channel memory.
> 
> You could put triple-channel memory into an AMD motherboard but it would only run the RAM in single-channel mode.  It is therefore pointless to buy triple-channel memory for AMD motherboards.
> 
> If RAM is not triple-channel it works just as well either with Intel or AMD processors.  I hope that answers your question.



This guy is talking out of his ass


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 15, 2010)

There is not such thing as single/dual or triple channel memory. The (memory controller) will run the memory in single/dual or triple channel.


----------



## Luke1i1 (Feb 15, 2010)

I have recieved the ram today and put it in the motherboard, although it doesn't seem to do anything really in the way of performance(in some ways it has slowed the computer down)

I have messed with the timings and speed but to no success, anything i try to do doesn't seem to make a difference.  Does anyone know why this may be?  i understand if you need some more info about the computer and the settings i've used, but at the moment the speed is set to 1600MHz with timings of 6-6-6-18.  The other thing i carn't work out how to change is the fsb/dram ratio to 1:1 it can either be 1:2, 1:2.66,1:3.33, or 1:4 or auto any help on this would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## El Gappo (Feb 15, 2010)

1600 cas6 is shit hot m8. Look at some benchmarks and run them with your ram at those settings and you will see a massive boost. If you think its slower atall it's purely placebo effect  
And you are on the right divider, take it up one if you want higher speed which may take more dimm volts, or start raising the fsb, northbridge included.


----------



## James270 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Well, for one thing the AM3 platform doesn't support 2133 MHz RAM. The 2nd thing is that the OCZ is a Triple Channel kit for the Intel X58 platform. I personally think the Dominator GT is a bit pricey for what you get. I would go with the standard CL8 Dominator at 1600 MHz, and save the money. Otherwise, look at the G.Skill Ripjaws kits. Those are amazing for the money.



I believe the MSI 790FX-GD70 AM3 motherboard supports DDR3 2133 OC


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Feb 20, 2010)

StrangleHold said:


> There is not such thing as single/dual or triple channel memory. The (memory controller) will run the memory in single/dual or triple channel.



The point of my original post was to state that it is a waste of money to buy a triple channel kit of RAM because motherboards that use AMD don't support triple channel mode.


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 20, 2010)

2048Megabytes said:


> The point of my original post was to state that it is a waste of money to buy a triple channel kit of RAM because motherboards that use AMD don't support triple channel mode.


 
That wasnt pointed at you, more of a general statement. True the triple memory sets are for triple channel Intel boards. Get 2 or 4 sets for AMD.


----------

